# TEST: Who you are versus Who you want to be !



## R45tx (Jul 19, 2014)

It says I am an INFJ whose ideal type is ENTJ.

Not very accurate...My actual ideal type is INTP.


----------



## Vaporeon (Aug 22, 2014)

ideal you |||||| real you ||||||
Introversion	||	10%
||||||	30%
Extroversion	||||||||||||||||||||	90%
||||||||||||||||||	80%
Intuitive	||||||||||||||||||||	90%
||||||||||||||||	66%
Sensing	||||||	26%
||||	20%
Feeling	||||||||||||||||	63%
||||||||||||||||	70%
Thinking ||||||||||||||	60%
||||||	30%
Judging	||||||||||||||||	66%
||||	13%
Perceiving	||||||||||||||||||	80%
||||||||||||||||	70%
ideal type - ENFP, real type - ENFP


my ideal type would probably be ENFJ but i only got 13 percent so maybe not lol...


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm an ISTP whose ideal is an ESTJ...

Heh, I want to be more social and organized, I guess =P

But honestly, my 'real feeling' and 'ideal feeling' were exactly the same... spooky.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Introversion||||||||||36%||||||||||||||||||||83%Extroversion||||||||||||46%||||16%Intuitive||||||||||||46%||||||||||||||60%Sensing||||||||||||43%||||||||||||46%Feeling||||||||||40%||||||||||36%Thinking||||||||||||||53%||||||||||||||56%Judging||||||||||||||56%||||||||||||46%Perceiving||||||||||||46%||||||||||36%

Actually, my ideal type would be more ENFP/ISTP than ENTJ. I'd rather be more P than J, and would want to avoid ENTJ. Test didn't work for me, but nice idea


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

ideal you |||||| real you ||||||

Introversion |||||| 23%
|||||||||||| 50%
Extroversion |||||||||||||||||| 80%
|||||||||||||||| 63%
Intuitive |||||||||||||||| 66%
|||||| 23%
Sensing |||||||||||||||||| 73%
|||||||||||||||||||| 83%
Feeling |||||||||||| 43%
|||||||||||||||||||| 83%
Thinking |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
|||||||||| 36%
Judging |||||||||||||||| 70%
|||||||||||||| 53%
Perceiving |||||||||||| 50%
|||||||||| 36%
ideal type - *ESTJ*, real type - *ESFJ*

| ideal | real | type behavior
I | -8 | 0 | quiet, private, few friends
E | 9 | 4 | outgoing, expressive, many friends
N | 5 | -8 | random, mysterious, non linear
S | 7 | 10 | sequential, factual, practical
F | -2 | 10 | emotional, passionate, selfless
T | 12 | -4 | willful, stoic, self reliant
J | 6 | 1 | planned, regimented, orderly
P | 0 | -4 | spontaneous, playful, fun


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

ideal you |||||| real you ||||||
Introversion	||||||||||||	50%
||||||||||||||||||	76%
Extroversion	||||||||||||	43%
||||	16%
Intuitive	||||||||||||||||	70%
||||||||||||||||	70%
Sensing	||||||	26%
||||||	26%
Feeling	||||||||||	36%
||||||||||	36%
Thinking	||||||||||||||||||	73%
||||||||||||||	53%
Judging	||||||||||||||	56%
||||||||||	40%
Perceiving	||||||||||||	43%
||||||||||||||	56%
ideal type - INTJ, real type - INTP


----------



## chocolatefox (Sep 15, 2014)

*So I want to be more ENTJ - interesting*

ideal you |||||| real you ||||||
Introversion	||||||||||||	43%
||||||||||||	50%
Extroversion	||||||||||||||||||	76%
||||||||||||||	60%
Intuitive	||||||||||||||||	70%
||||||||||||||||	66%
Sensing	||||||||||||||	56%
||||||||||	40%
Feeling	||||||||||||||	53%
||||||||||||||||	63%
Thinking	||||||||||||||	60%
||||||||||	40%
Judging	||||||||||||||||||	76%
||||||||||||	50%
Perceiving	||||||||||||	46%
||||||||||||||	60%

ideal type - *ENTJ*, real type -* ENFP*


type	ideal	real	type behavior
I	-2	0 quiet, private, few friends
E	8	3 outgoing, expressive, many friends
N	6	5 random, mysterious, non linear
S	2	-3 sequential, factual, practical
F	1	4 emotional, passionate, selfless
T	3	-3 willful, stoic, self reliant
J	8	0 planned, regimented, orderly
P	-1	3 spontaneous, playful, fun


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

ideal you |||||| real you ||||||
Introversion	||||||||||	40%
||||||||||||	43%
Extroversion	||||||||||||||	56%
||||||||||||||	53%
Intuitive	||||||||||||	43%
||||||||||	40%
Sensing	||||||||||||||	56%
||||||||||||||	53%
Feeling	||||||	23%
||||||||||	33%
Thinking	||||||||||||||||||	76%
||||||||||||||||	66%
Judging	||||||||||||||||||	80%
||||||||||||	50%
Perceiving	||||||||||	40%
||||||||||||||	60%
ideal type - *ESTJ*, real type - *ESTP*


type	ideal	real	type behavior
I	-3	-2 quiet, private, few friends
E	2	1 outgoing, expressive, many friends
N	-2	-3 random, mysterious, non linear
S	2	1 sequential, factual, practical
F	-8	-5 emotional, passionate, selfless
T	8	5 willful, stoic, self reliant
J	9	0 planned, regimented, orderly
P	-3	3 spontaneous, playful, fun
​


----------



## Grandeur (May 30, 2014)

ideal you |||||| real you ||||||
Introversion	||||||	23%
||||||||||||	46%
Extroversion	||||||||||||||||||	76%
||||||||||||||	53%
Intuitive	||||||||||||||||	70%
||||||||||||||||	70%
Sensing	||||||||||||	50%
||||||||||||	43%
Feeling	||||||||||||||	56%
||||||||||||	43%
Thinking	||||||||||||||||||	73%
||||||||||||||||	66%
Judging	||||||||||||||||||	76%
||||||||||||||||	63%
Perceiving	||||||||||||	50%
||||||||||||	46%
ideal type - ENTJ, real type - ENTJ


type	ideal	real	type behavior
I	-8	-1 quiet, private, few friends
E	8	1 outgoing, expressive, many friends
N	6	6 random, mysterious, non linear
S	0	-2 sequential, factual, practical
F	2	-2 emotional, passionate, selfless
T	7	5 willful, stoic, self reliant
J	8	4 planned, regimented, orderly
P	0	-1 spontaneous, playful, fun


----------



## JoyDreamer (Sep 1, 2014)

ideal type - ENFJ, real type - INFJ

So I guess the only thing I want to change about myself is to become more extroverted :tongue:


----------



## originalsin (Sep 4, 2014)

ideal you |||||| real you ||||||
Introversion	||||||||||	36%
||||||||||||||||	66%
Extroversion	||||||||||||||||	66%
||||||||||	36%
Intuitive	||||||||||||||||	66%
||||||||||||||||	66%
Sensing	||||||||||||	46%
||||||||||||	46%
Feeling	||||||	23%
||||||	26%
Thinking	||||||||||||||||||||	83%
||||||||||||||	56%
Judging	||||||||||||||	53%
||||||||||	33%
Perceiving	||||||||||||||	56%
||||||||||||||||	66%
ideal type - ENTP, real type - INTP

Mostly accurate


----------



## Guest1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

Introversion
||||||||||||||53%
||||||||||||||||||||86%
Extroversion
||||||30%
||||16%
Intuitive
||||||||||||||||||76%
||||||||||||||||||||86%
Sensing
||||||||||||||53%
||||||||||||43%
Feeling
||10%
||||||23%
Thinking
||||||||||||||||||73%
||||||||||||||60%
Judging
||||||||||||||||70%
||||||23%
Perceiving
||||||30%
||||||||||||43%
ideal type - INTJ, real type - INTP

_It's accurate. For the most part._​


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

ideal you |||||| real you ||||||
Introversion |||||||||||||||||| 76%
|||||||||||||||||||| 86%
Extroversion |||||||||||||||| 63%
|||||||||||| 43%
Intuitive |||||||||||||||||||| 83%
|||||||||||||||||| 76%
Sensing |||||||||||| 50%
|||||||||| 33%
Feeling |||||||||||| 46%
|||||||||||||||||| 73%
Thinking |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
|||||||||||| 46%
Judging |||||||||||||||||||| 83%
|||||||||||| 46%
Perceiving |||||||||| 36%
|||||||||||||||| 70%
ideal type - INTJ, real type - INFP

...actually, I want to be a calmer ENTJ.


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

Taken before, Ideal type ENTJ real type ENTP


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

ideal type - *ESTJ*, real type - *ISFJ
*
ideal you |||||| real you ||||||​



Introversion||||||||||36%||||||||||||||||70%Extroversion||||||||||||||60%||||16%Intuitive||||||||||||||56%||||||||||36%Sensing||||||||||||||||||73%||||||||||||||||63%Feeling||||||||||||50%||||||||||||||60%Thinking||||||||||||||||66%||||||||||||||53%Judging||||||||||||||||70%||||||||||||||||66%Perceiving||||||||||36%||||||||||||46%

​


----------



## Dragon Rider (Sep 8, 2014)

Introversion
Ideal: ||||||||||40%
Real: ||||||||||||||||||80%

Extroversion
Ideal: ||||||||||||||||||76%
Real: ||||16%

Intuitive
Ideal: ||||||||||||||||||||83%
Real: ||||||||||||||||70%

Sensing
Ideal: ||||||||||36%
Real: ||||||26%

Feeling
Ideal: ||||||||||||43%
Real: ||||||||||||||56%

Thinking
Ideal: ||||||||||||||60%
Real: ||||||||||40%

Judging
Ideal: ||||||||||||||60%
Real: ||||||23%

Perceiving
Ideal: ||||||||||||50%
Real: ||||||||||||||||||73%

Ideal self: ENTJ Real self: INFP


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

ideal you |||||| real you ||||||​

Introversion||||||||||||46%||||||||||||||||66%Extroversion||||||||||40%||||||30%Intuitive||||||||||||||||70%||||||||||||||||||73%Sensing||||||||||36%||||||30%Feeling||||||||||||43%||||||||||||||53%Thinking||||||||||||||53%||||||||||||||53%Judging||||||||||||||53%||||||||||||50%Perceiving||||||26%||||||||||36%
ideal type - *INTJ*, real type - *INFJ*​



typeidealrealtype behaviorI-15 quiet, private, few friendsE-3-6 outgoing, expressive, many friendsN67 random, mysterious, non linearS-4-6 sequential, factual, practicalF-21 emotional, passionate, selflessT11 willful, stoic, self reliantJ10 planned, regimented, orderlyP-7-4 spontaneous, playful, fun


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

ideal you |||||| real you ||||||​

Introversion||||||||||||43%||||||||||||50%Extroversion||||||||||||||||70%||||||||||||50%Intuitive||||||||||||||||66%||||||||||||||||63%Sensing||||||||||36%||||||||||40%Feeling||||||||||||||56%||||||||||||||56%Thinking||||||||||||50%||||||||||||43%Judging||||||||||33%||||||26%Perceiving||||||||||||||56%||||||||||||||56%
ideal type - *ENFP*, real type - *ENFP*​



typeidealrealtype behaviorI-20 quiet, private, few friendsE60 outgoing, expressive, many friendsN54 random, mysterious, non linearS-4-3 sequential, factual, practicalF22 emotional, passionate, selflessT0-2 willful, stoic, self reliantJ-5-7 planned, regimented, orderlyP22 spontaneous, playful, fun


feelz :shocked:


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Introversion	
Ideal:|||||||||||||||||| 73%
Real:|||||||||||||||||||| 90%

Extroversion	
Ideal:|||||||||||| 43%
Real:|||| 16%

Intuitive	
Ideal:|||||||||||||||||||| 86%
Real:|||||||||||||| 60%

Sensing	
Ideal:|||||||||||||| 56%
Real:|||||||||||||| 60%

Feeling	
Ideal:|||||| 26%
Real:||||||||||||	43%

Thinking	
Ideal:||||||||||||||||||	80%
Real:||||||||||||	50%

Judging	
Ideal:|||||||||||||||| 63%
Real:||||||||||||	43%

Perceiving	
Ideal:|||||||||| 36%
Real:|||||||||| 40%

ideal type - INTJ, real type - INTJ


----------

